
Parsing binaries with Katai Struct with example from ESP8266 firmware images - rbdixon
https://carvesystems.com/blog/parsing-binaries-kaitai-struct/
======
rbdixon
Tutorial on how to parse a binary format using Katai Struct. KS can output
parsing code in Python, C++, Java, Lua, JavaScript. The example shows a parser
for the ESP8266 binary format.

